# Are you staying on track for 2015?



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Are you staying on track for your 2015 New Year's resolutions? Have you even started working on them yet?

Aside from trying to add more fruits and vegetables to my diet I haven't really been working on mine. I need to start drawing more and practicing other kinds of art. Haven't been exercising so far or trying to improve my life in other ways.

I know the year just started, but it is very easy to just quit or get off track. We need to work hard to stay on track this year. Best of luck to everyone on their 2015 goals!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I just completed my first 24-mile week in months.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

:boogie so far, so good.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

well, im back in school..start monday.. but my resolution was to learn how to drive due to an incident lol... 

my dad said he'd let me drive to and from school... when i start Monday lol

im so nervous..


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sugarslippers said:


> well, im back in school..start monday.. but my resolution was to learn how to drive due to an incident lol...
> 
> my dad said he'd let me drive to and from school... when i start Monday lol
> 
> im so nervous..


Good luck with school and driving 

I've been getting even more off track. Really need to start focusing


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

relevant thread, cuz no

workin on it! life is a process/journey, not a destination


----------



## ShadowWraith (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm walking every day and meditating, so I have that covered so far.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

I don't have any resolutions to begin with.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

No...I'm going to start soon. Thursday I'm going to gym.


----------



## ConfusedMuse (Jan 26, 2011)

Well, I've been reading which has made me feel great. But I need to work on the physical activity part. I didn't really make any solid resolutions. I keep finding excuses not to do things.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I've gotten way off track. Haven't really been working on much aside from random things


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

2015 is 2014 all over again! lol


----------



## tayann (Nov 29, 2014)

I keep starting everything I've planned to change this year like eating healthy, drinking more water, exercising etc but then i stop i do good 2-3 days then stop its been like that like every week since 2015 began lol i need motivation


----------



## tayann (Nov 29, 2014)

I really need to learn to drive too im too old not to know lol so thats another resolution


----------



## Blaze Crow (Sep 11, 2014)

I having alot f success but it feels one long game of harvest moon.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Have been doing a lot of art/drawing practice for close to a month. Planning on sticking to it


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am doing it to lose weight.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

No, was motivated at the start of the year, but now i kind of lost motivation. Same thing happened last year, i'm always too lazy with my New year's resolutions.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Yes. Well, I didn't actually have any specific new years resolutions or whatever. But I've been making constant improvements and have achieved goals I've been setting for myself and things I wouldn't have expected a year ago. I'm doing well. Better than expected. It can get very overwhelming though.


----------

